# Healthcare-problem registering



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi. Looking for help again please! My husband and I are living permanently in The South of Portugal now. He earns some money online and he has registered as a self employed worker and has a social security number. Today we went to the Centro de Saude at Loule to register. I thought, as his wife (we both have occupational pensions, but not English State pensions) I would also be entitled to register.But we were told no registration if I haven't got a social security number. We went to the Social Security office to enquire and they said that there is no healthcare without a social security number and you have to work to get one.This to is for Portugese as well as Residents coming in from EU. 

I am a bit flummoxed. It will be very difficult for me to get affordable insurance due to pre-existing conditions and I guess I could register as a self employed worker too, but am not working at the moment and am not sure what I want to do yet! 

I have paid about 35 years National Insurance contributions in England and tried to get an S1 for two and a half years exemption but was told twice on the phone I couldn't apply/wasn't eligible.

I have seen a European Document from the Eu parliament in English which suggests relatives are eligible for healthcare in Portugal if one adult is paying SS contributions. Can anyone point me to something official in Portugese which says this is the case as I am not sure where to go from here

Also, has anyone any direct experience like us at Loule Centro de Saude recently?

Thanks in advance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd go to your Regional Social Services Office but hope it's not Faro, or try Loule again as someone is misunderstanding misinterpreting the rules, if your husband is registered with Social Security then you are covered by his registration and you should therefore get a Social Security number

Although site isn't easiest to navigate it clearly states under Self Employed that Spouses are covered Trabalhador independente - Segurança Social also max earnings before S/S is paid is appox 4,950€ there is no reason why you should be denied a number.

Once you are both registered with Social Security you must also get a Portuguese issued EHIC card (from Social Security) as you will need for any health treatment in rest of EU and the UK

S1 form are you speaking to correct department in UK they can't refuse you a S1 nor do I think you can be refused cover, it's overseas healthcare team in Newcastle you need to speak to


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks very much Canoeman. We will keep on turning lol. At the very least my Portugese is improving.....and my knowledge of all kinds of offices...Really Welcome your advice, as always,


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Verinia said:


> Thanks very much Canoeman. We will keep on trying lol.At the very least my Portugese is improving.....and my knowledge of all kinds of offices...Really Welcome your advice, as always,




Ok, seems like we need to fill in this form, ticking box 2 from the Social Security website and take this with our marriage certificate fiscal etc to SS office. hope this helps someone else! 

Requerimento de inscrição/enquandramento/alteração elementos do trabalhador independente	RV1000-DGSS	PDF - 223 KB ---


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you post that link again


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www4.seg-social.pt/documents/10152/21741/RV_1000_DGSS

Lol sorry


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No problem just helps to save to database


----------

